# field archery fun shoot in midland mi!!



## trinibob (Mar 8, 2004)

Take a walk in the woods and try one of the most challenging types of archery shoots.
The shoot is being held on July 19 at mid-michee archery club from 8 am till 3pm.
This is a 14 target course with 4 arrows at each target. With yardages from 25 feet out to 80yards.
this type of shooting course will show how well you and your equipment are working together!
There will be Prizes for the best score and prize drawings for all who shoot.
Also if you have shot our 3D course and are collecting the stamps for the jays sporting goods drawings this shoot will count towards the drawing.
Cost is seven bucks 
For info or directions call 
Trini Brisson 989-233-0009


----------



## trinibob (Mar 8, 2004)

ttt thanks


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Are binoculars allowed at this shoot? 

Also how many targets are going to be over 50? I've shot out there recently and they had the one 80 yarder as a novelty shot, just curious


----------



## trinibob (Mar 8, 2004)

binos are fino! 
one is at 60 and then i belive the other long shot is what is called a walk up you shoot one arrow at 80 one at 70 one at 60and last at 50.
the rest are much under. you will be able to eat the novelty shoots after shooting this round a couple times it realy makes you work your form.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice! Sounds like a pretty awesome set up, can't wait to shoot it Sunday mornin!


----------



## KEN-813 (Nov 4, 2006)

88luneke said:


> Are binoculars allowed at this shoot?
> 
> Also how many targets are going to be over 50? I've shot out there recently and they had the one 80 yarder as a novelty shot, just curious


The difference between this shoot and our reg 3-d shoots is This is not a 3-d animal shoot you will be shooting 4 arrows on each target and there is 14 different targets the targets are size correct paper bullseye targets not animals.
Distances are shot from 6 yards to 80 yards, as Trini said its only 1 arrow at 80 yds and 1 at 70 yds you can skip the 2 long ones if you choose, then its pretty much 4 arrows shot at each distance from 15 yards to 65 yards
basically you need to be sighted in for every 5 yards 15 yards to 65 yards.

Its a good time, good way to try out a new archery game!

Ken


----------



## trinibob (Mar 8, 2004)

got some cool prizes for the top shooters at the fun shoot this weekend.
some range time at archers archery videos Bow Jax stuff.
and dont forget the shoot gets you a stamp for the jays sporting goods drawing.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

the shoot says it goes from 8am to 3pm, if i got there at like 2-30 or so would I have enough time to finish the course in time??


----------



## trinibob (Mar 8, 2004)

88luneke said:


> the shoot says it goes from 8am to 3pm, if i got there at like 2-30 or so would I have enough time to finish the course in time??


takes about 45 min to shoot the field.
you will be golden.


----------

